

Visual programming language Max Msp now exports to C++ - timothybone
http://cycling74.com/products/gen/codeexport/

======
timothybone
tl;dr - This offers a fantastic means for Audio Unit/VST developers to
prototype and even export working code.

One amazing thing (among others):

~~~
timothybone
In the future: \- You want to program visually and get output as source code
for use in other programs which you are working on as a developer

